# Where's LOAH?



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Who can let LOAH know that were back?
I miss his bed time stories.
I haven't been able to sleep for a couple of nights now.  
I hope he finds his way here very soon! :wink:


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

He doesn't have a home PC so he can't view this web site.

As soon as he gets one he will be here.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Mallardpin said:


> He doesn't have a home PC so he can't view this web site.
> 
> As soon as he gets one he will be here.


So he knows where to find us? Does he know about Bullock's as well?


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> Mallardpin said:
> 
> 
> > He doesn't have a home PC so he can't view this web site.
> ...


Ya JCR has been in contact with him


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Thats too bad he can only visit gov websites. Hope he gets a PC soon!


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I hear after DWR pulled the plug he fell into despair and took a turn for the weird. Here is a recent sighting:


----------

